# Need help



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

I want to make the trash can trauma, but I have no idea what the stuff is. So what is a solenoid and how do the pneumatics work? Thank you for you're help.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd recommend looking at hauntproject.com and seeing their Trash Can Traumas projects. You can also buy several prop books, either by dcpropshop or Ron Hurst. (techinicalterror.com)


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

I also highly recommend Wolfstone's Halloween Technology Roadmap... it answered a lot of my questions when I got started in pneumatics


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

along with everything else mentioned...this guy did a great write up!!!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62029

and here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=60277


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Now where do you guys get you're pneumatics from?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Catbert, whatever you do, don't feel overwhelmed by this stuff. I was really tentative about it when I did my first pneumo, and it turned out to be very straightforward. More than that, it's really FUN!


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Danke


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Phantasmechanics have a great page on how to start with pneumatics.

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

I read in all of those and I understand it all, thank you. Now where do you guys get you're pneumatics?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

ASCO Solenoids - just Google "ASCO red hat solenoid valves" and you'll find several suppliers. 

BIMBA rams - Again, Google "BIMBA pneumatic cylinders" and you'll get a bunch of returns. 

By the way, I've heard a number of folks say that red hats and BIMBA rams are frequently sold on Ebay.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

If you have more money than time...then Frightprops is good too If you are looking for the "one stop" shop. They have a large selection and complete kits too!!! The even carry many of the pnuematic attachments. Its even a good place to browse to get more product info.

http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/category.asp?ID=A


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry that I'm so needy.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't be.... we all gotta' dive in the pool sometime, and it's good to ask questions so you don't waste your bucks!


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks. Do you know of a cheaper place than fright props?


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

here's a cylinder: http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G15538 $20.00
and a valve: http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2005091511092743&item=20-1400&catname=air $13.00
Home Depot has these kinds of fittings in brass : http://www.coastpneumatics.com/products/fittings/stainlesssteel/index.php
Home Depot also has the tubing only clear though: http://www.coastpneumatics.com/displayitem.php?keyword=TIUB01C-153


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I sell valves, fittings, cylidners and tubing. I have taught pneumatics 101 at 3 of the haunter conventions this year also.

Take a look if you would like. http://evilusions.com/shop/index.php?cPath=26&osCsid=a7b5229250d4b8cdf6b11aab6f58d852

I am always willing to help people by email also. [email protected]


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

What's the difference between the double, and single acting cylinder, I couldn't find that out. Also while I'm on questions, what is the difference between the different quality buckys? Is fourth quality best or something?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

double acting cylinders use air to provide both in and out movement. single acting cylinders use a spring to provide movement in one direction, in for standard, and out for reverse acting. That's why you use a 4 way valve with a double acting cylinder and a 3 way valve with a single acting cylinder.

4th quality buckys are the worst quality, that's why us haunters can afford them.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Catbert said:


> What's the difference between the double, and single acting cylinder, I couldn't find that out. ?


One thing to note is when building props is the single acting cylinder props... many times depends on gravity to reset them and you have to wait a short period for the air to bleed out...The double acting are exacly that, and can be triggered much faster...All this depends on the prop you are designing.

example: A simple popup or grave jumper...single acting may work fine when a slow bleed down doesn't matter or is even prefered!!! Now the monster in a box or Creature Crate where you want a quick acting or more violent prop...then double acting will be the way to go!!!


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

oh yeah, and it's usuallyy cheaper to go double acting. So you get more control over your speed, and it's cheaper. I never build anything with single acting.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

gadget-evilusions said:


> oh yeah, and it's usuallyy cheaper to go double acting. So you get more control over your speed, and it's cheaper. I never build anything with single acting.


Good Call GE


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Darkshadows has a kit for sale on the for sale part of the forum.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

gadget-evilusions said:


> I sell valves, fittings, cylidners and tubing. I have taught pneumatics 101 at 3 of the haunter conventions this year also.
> 
> Take a look if you would like. http://evilusions.com/shop/index.php?cPath=26&osCsid=a7b5229250d4b8cdf6b11aab6f58d852
> 
> I am always willing to help people by email also. [email protected]


Once again I have been a happy customer of Evilusions. Can't beat the customer support they provide. I cannot recommend them highly enough.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you Haunted Wolf. I am always glad to help.


----------

